
Pytorch exercises - kyubyong
https://github.com/Kyubyong/pytorch_exercises
======
kyubyong
Pytorch is one of the most popular deep learning libraries as of 2017. One
possible way of familiarizing yourself with it, I think, is to practice with
simple quizzes. That's where this project comes in. There will be two
chapters: 1. Tensors 2. Neural Networks. I'm done with the first half, and
I'll be working on the second half for the next few weeks.

